# Sunday April 6th



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

Got out with Mike Knippenberg and his brother. Have to say, we had a blast out there, well atleast once the skim ice burned off. Handled over 12 fish and some absolute giants. It was just one of those days that they just kept getting bigger and bigger. These two were well over 12 lbs and we got bunch of solid 10's

For some reason, I cant upload the other pictures. Keeps saying failed but we got some pretty good ones. 

DDHJ at 100 back was best. Speed was .8 to 1.0 Fished are pretty much stacked everywhere. 

Good seeing ya Nicholas and Gary out there. Sure felt good to be back on the water. Let the games begin. LOL


----------



## Ruger223 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the fish porn, nice to see the soft water in the background. Still looking at ice in Northern Mi.!


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Those are some real pig's. Congrats guy's.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Here is one of them you sent me. Nice! Glad u guys spanked them,


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Wow! Zander's!!


----------



## 2382581usmc (Sep 27, 2012)

wow way to go really like listening to you at Monroe boat show. Really nice fish:T


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work there Ryan and Mike!


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

WOW them are giants..


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah , got to watch the show you put on! Couldn't find the 12's, but plenty of nice fish! Great job


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

When they are in someone else's net they look at least 2 pounds heavier then they really are. At least for me that's true.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Jim Stedke said:


> When they are in someone else's net they look at least 2 pounds heavier then they really are. At least for me that's true.


Lol! No, they looked that big


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

rangerpig250 said:


> Yeah , got to watch the show you put on! Couldn't find the 12's, but plenty of nice fish! Great job


hahaha. was that you in the ranger then with tinted windows..... Looked really sweet man. that was some funny stuff. 

Nice job


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

let the shaking and twitching start...

Very nice fish


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

AngerManagment said:


> hahaha. was that you in the ranger then with tinted windows..... Looked really sweet man. that was some funny stuff.
> 
> Nice job


Yeah, that was me ! Sorry about that pass where I got a little too close, head up ars!!! What a blast out there! Great talking to you out there


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

rangerpig250 said:


> Yeah, that was me ! Sorry about that pass where I got a little too close, head up ars!!! What a blast out there! Great talking to you out there


LOL its no big deal man. happens all the time. We didnt care, what makes it interesting. 

It was funny though when Mike said you couldnt see through those tinted windows though.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

What channel does everyone monitor when out there?? I turned my little portable radio on scan and not sure I heard anyone talking..


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

You guys sure put on a show out there. WTG!


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

OH.....SNAP!

Chuck you must be on the friends and family plan. I didn't get any nice photos like that...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

eyedreamn said:


> OH.....SNAP!
> 
> Chuck you must be on the friends and family plan. I didn't get any nice photos like that...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I told him I needed some fish porn...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GlennD (Apr 29, 2011)

Those are some GIANTS !!! Great Job guys !!


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Was nice meeting u guys in the lot after fishing. Those were some pigs. Nice job 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

I was getting the stink eye on Sunday with all the fish porn hitting my phone....:S


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

AngerManagment said:


> LOL its no big deal man. happens all the time. We didnt care, what makes it interesting.
> 
> It was funny though when Mike said you couldnt see through those tinted windows though.


Yeah , unfortunately he's right ! Looks great , it is hard as hell to see through though! Might have to go a tad lighter


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Great seeing ya and great job on the fishys lol. Bd

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

eyedreamn said:


> I was getting the stink eye on Sunday with all the fish porn hitting my phone....:S


 I was getting the evil eye Saturday night at dinner when I mentioned going sunday on our wedding anniversary! 4/6/91 Damn I am getting old..:F


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Nice job Mike,Dan and Ryan. Wish I could have made it but maybe next time. Great pics!!


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

great job guys those are some beautiful looking fish. good luck next weekend.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

That was a nice box of fish you guys had!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Really nice pics guys! I think the one Ryan is holding up is the one I let go through the ice  lol. Should of known nothing could get by you "fishing animals" out there! Way to start out the season!


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Was a good day the breaking up the ice to troll in was interesting .. lol

Was fun way to start out the Erie season!

bigeyezcharters.com


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Really nice picture of you and your brother Mike! Awesome fish there!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Snook said:


> Really nice picture of you and your brother Mike! Awesome fish there!


That's what I was thinking,it doesn't get much better than that!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

There is no doubt that they are brothers!! Great pics.


----------

